# les radars automatiques



## joubichou (28 Avril 2006)

Le 26 avril j'ai reçu une prune pour excès de vitesse du 17 avril à orléans avec mon camion,or il se trouve que le 17 avril j'étais en vacances dans le Lubéron,et mon camion chez moi au garage.

avez vous des idées pour m'aider à me sortir de ce mauvais pas ?


----------



## da capo (28 Avril 2006)

Tu commences par payer ta contravention (car même si tu es sincère, l'amende commande&#8230; et augmente&#8230 et tu contestes en suivant les indications visibles sur le vilain papier&#8230;
Ensuite, quant aux preuves... talons de CB, péage, facture d'hotel ?


----------



## Patamach (28 Avril 2006)

T'as demandé à ton camion ce qu'il avait fait cette semaine là?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Avril 2006)

Ci-gît un des employés de joubichou


----------



## joubichou (28 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ci-gît un des employés de joubichou


J'ai pas d'employés et le camion etait sous clefs au garage,les flics m'ont parlé d'usurpation de plaques minéralogiques


----------



## WebOliver (28 Avril 2006)

Tiens, ça me rappelle une histoire qui est arrivée pas plus tard que la semaine dernière à un collègue de boulot. Il s'est fait pincer au volant, en train de téléphoner. Résultat 100 francs (suisses) d'amende... 

... le problème est que son téléphone était dans sa poche, et qu'avec sa main gauche il se grattait l'oreille... 

C'est sa parole contre celle du flic et comme ces derniers sont assermentés, ben ça risque fort d'être pour sa pomme.


----------



## Dory (28 Avril 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas d'employés et le camion etait sous clefs au garage,les flics m'ont parlé d'usurpation de plaques minéralogiques



J'ai eu un ami qui a eu la même mésaventure que toi...
Avant de payer, contester l'infraction en lettre recommandée AR auprès de la Préfecture et non le commissariat .

Joindre les photocopies des pièces qui pourraient justifier ta bonne foi comme te l'as mentionné starmac tout en mentionnant ce que les flics ont dit au sujet des plaques.

Cet ami a eu gain de cause je l'espère pour toi aussi.


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Avril 2006)

Une réponse...


----------



## Amok (28 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ça me rappelle une histoire qui est arrivée pas plus tard que la semaine dernière à un collègue de boulot. Il s'est fait pincer au volant, en train de téléphoner. Résultat 100 francs (suisses) d'amende...
> 
> ... le problème est que son téléphone était dans sa poche, et qu'avec sa main gauche il se grattait l'oreille...
> 
> C'est sa parole contre celle du flic et comme ces derniers sont assermentés, ben ça risque fort d'être pour sa pomme.



Ces Suisses, quels menteurs... "Je me grattais l'oreille", ben voyons...
Au moins les Français n'ont pas ce genre de problème : si ils se grattent, c'est bien plus bas, là où un téléphone n'a rien à faire sauf pour les pervers du vibreur.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Avril 2006)

Tous comptes faits, peut-être qu'il se l'est simplement mise derrière l'oreille... 

Je vais éclaircir la _chose_...


----------



## Grug2 (28 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ça me rappelle une histoire qui est arrivée pas plus tard que la semaine dernière à un collègue de boulot. Il s'est fait pincer au volant, en train de téléphoner. Résultat 100 francs (suisses) d'amende...
> 
> ... le problème est que son téléphone était dans sa poche, et qu'avec sa main gauche il se grattait l'oreille...
> 
> C'est sa parole contre celle du flic et comme ces derniers sont assermentés, ben ça risque fort d'être pour sa pomme.


pas plus tard que la semaine derniere, en europe, il n'y  avait dejà plus que les suisses qui parlaient en francs


----------



## Amok (28 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tous comptes faits, peut-être qu'il se l'est simplement mise derrière l'oreille...
> 
> Je vais éclaircir la _chose_...



Menteurs *ET* vantards : tous les défauts !


----------



## WebOliver (28 Avril 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Menteurs *ET* vantards : tous les défauts !



Là, j'ai un flash (pas radar): j'imagine iMax au volant de sa deuche verte...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu un ami qui a eu la même mésaventure que toi...
> Avant de payer, contester l'infraction en lettre recommandée AR auprès de la Préfecture et non le commissariat .
> 
> Joindre les photocopies des pièces qui pourraient justifier ta bonne foi comme te l'as mentionné starmac tout en mentionnant ce que les flics ont dit au sujet des plaques.
> ...



je confirme, mésaventure similaire pour un voisin, bon courage...


----------



## Amok (28 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'ai un flash (pas radar): j'imagine iMax au volant de sa deuche verte...


Bah lui, au pire des cas, il se prend une prune pour avoir conduit la main dans la poche. Ou alors il s'est fait rajouter de la peau de pachyderme aux oreilles !


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Avril 2006)

Prend la photo de l'arrière de ton camion pour comparer avec la photo de la police


----------



## Amok (28 Avril 2006)

Prends une photo de toi et ta famille pour montrer que vous n'avez pas une tête à vous promener à Orléans de votre plein gré (ceux qui connaissent comprendront).


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Le 26 avril j'ai reçu une prune pour excès de vitesse du 17 avril à orléans avec mon camion,or il se trouve que le 17 avril j'étais en vacances dans le Lubéron,et mon camion chez moi au garage.
> 
> avez vous des idées pour m'aider à me sortir de ce mauvais pas ?



Tu parles de radar automatique, donc il y a photo, si quelqu'un a usurpé ton N° de plaque, les chances que ce soit le même modèle de véhicule sont infimes, voici ta base de contestation. D'ailleurs, sur ta prune, est-il fait mention modèle du véhicule ?

Pour les modalités de contestation, je crois bien qu'elles ne te dispensent pas de payer l'amende, tout doit être indiqué dans le courrier que tu as reçu.

De toute façon, il te faut contester, sinon, il y a aussi les points de ton permis qui vont valser au rythme de la contredanse !


----------



## Grug2 (28 Avril 2006)

il te faut effectivement contester.
On te demandera sans doute de payer quand même mais, une fois l'erreur constatée et validée par l'administration, tu devrais etre remboursé sans probleme.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Avril 2006)

Demande à Benjamin un certificat prouvant que tu as posté sur MacG ce  jour là à cette heure là :rateau:


----------



## Amok (28 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> une fois l'erreur constatée et validée par l'administration, tu devrais etre remboursé sans probleme.





C'est pas très charitable de se moquer de Jobichou... Déjà qu'il se demande si il n'était pas raide mort au point d'avoir fait son domicile-Orléans-le lubéron ce soir là*, que depuis que la prune est arrivée sa femme refuse tout contact physique ("avec qui étais-tu à Orléans, saligot ?") et que les enfants lui jetent des cailloux au visage lorsqu'il sort dans la rue...

Il vient ici chercher un peu de réconfort et vous lui donnez de faux espoirs. Vous êtes méchants, méchants, voir même carrément pervers !

* Un remake routier de "les vrais durs ne dansent pas", faut oser...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Demande à Benjamin un certificat prouvant que tu as posté sur MacG ce  jour là à cette heure là :rateau:



Déconne pas, s'il fait ça, ils vont en plus lui en coller une autre pour usage du (Mac) portable au volant !


----------



## quetzalk (28 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> il te faut effectivement contester.
> On te demandera sans doute de payer quand même mais, une fois l'erreur constatée et validée par l'administration, tu devrais etre remboursé sans probleme.



Ben chais pas ça... j'ai eu l'occasion de contester une contredanse de stationnement (panneau totalement invisible et signalisation au sol plus qu'ambigue) SANS la payer et ça a marché (pas eu de réponse explicite, mais aucune suite). C'est précisé sur le carton de l'amende qu'on peut faire comme ça si on conteste l'infraction.

Mais il ne s'agissait que d'une amende de classe I (je crois...) posée sur le pare-brise, je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit pareil pour une amende reçue à domicile. 
En tous cas le remboursement risque de prendre un temps fou... :mouais: Pourquoi ne pas téléphoner simplement au commissariat qui a mis la prune pour leur demander ? 

Sinon pour la remarque d'Amok ayant vécu à Orléans un an, je suis d'avis aussi qu'on devrait exclure du forum ceux qui font le choix délibéré d'y résider ou d'y passer leurs loisirs.


----------



## Dory (28 Avril 2006)

> En tous cas le remboursement risque de prendre un temps fou.



L'Etat préfère encaisser rapidement et prendre son temps pour rembourser...même quand il y a erreur..


----------



## supermoquette (28 Avril 2006)

Y a quoi à Orléans ? la peste ? :mouais:


----------



## twk (28 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a quoi à Orléans ? la peste ? :mouais:



Les cendres de Jeanne D'arc je crois


----------



## WebOliver (28 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a quoi à Orléans ? la peste ? :mouais:



Tiens, d'ailleurs et justement ça fait un bail qu'on a pas vu ta filleule... :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Les cendres de Jeanne D'arc je crois



Non, ça, c'est à Rouen.

quetzalk, la donne à changée maintenant, tu ne peux contester une contravention qu'après le paiement de l'amende, c'est la dernière invention de notre nain de jardin national pour mieux faire rentrer le fric.


----------



## twk (28 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non, ça, c'est à Rouen.



Autant pour moi, je pensait a "la pucelle d'Orléans"


----------



## Vladrow (28 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a quoi à Orléans ? la peste ? :mouais:



Non, les seules spécialités reconnue sont les pucelles, la rumeur et le vinaigre.

Tu vois le tableau


----------



## Pifou (28 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de radar automatique, donc il y a photo, si quelqu'un a usurpé ton N° de plaque, les chances que ce soit le même modèle de véhicule sont infimes, voici ta base de contestation. D'ailleurs, sur ta prune, est-il fait mention modèle du véhicule ?
> 
> Pour les modalités de contestation, je crois bien qu'elles ne te dispensent pas de payer l'amende, tout doit être indiqué dans le courrier que tu as reçu.



L'amende reçue par notre ami  comportera forcément les caractéristiques de son véhicule : en effet, une fois la lecture de la plaque effectuée (par un logiciel ... donc pas infaillible :mouais: ... il tourne surement sous Windows  ), l'amende est remplie automatiquement à partir du fichier des cartes grises et envoyée au propriétaire ... donc personne ne contrôle que le véhicule sur la photo est une Smart, alors que l'amende est envoyée au propriétaire d'un camion   

Pour contester, il va d'abord falloir que tu consignes une certaine somme (175 euros je crois) ... j'ai bien dit consigner et pas payer ; en effet, si tu payes tu reconnais implicitement l'amende   Ensuite, demandes la photo. Il ne te resteras plus qu'à contester avec un beau courrier AR en expliquant qu'elle ne correspond pas à ton véhicule.

Dernier conseil : conformes toi bien aux adresses précisées sur ton avis de contravention pour faire tes différentes démarches (consigner la somme, réclamer la photo ...), sinon ça risque de ne pas marcher et tu vas galèrer pendant longtemps.

Bon courage


----------



## Amok (28 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a quoi à Orléans ? la peste ? :mouais:



Non : une nationale et quelques masures autour ! 

Ajoute à cela des individus à la dentition pitoyable, aux hardes déchirées et qui ne vivent pour la plupart que de la profession de rebouteux et tu auras une idée assez fiable de l'endroit. D'ailleurs les guides touristiques sont formels : Si tu as un incident, même aussi bénin que de crever un pneu, la sagesse indique qu'il vaut mieux risquer ta jante en mettant entre toi et cet endroit au minimum 50 Kms que de t'arreter pour réparer. Certains visiteurs ayant passé outre cette recommandation ont disparus corps et biens !

La nuit, c'est pire : des bandes de morts-vivants arpentent les rues à la recherche d'une victime potentielle. Pucelle, ne quitte pas ton logis ! Assoiffés de sang, ils se jettent sur tout être vivant (lombric compris) pour le vider de sa substantifique moelle et, la salive aux commissures, repartir comme des ombres sans corps vers de nouveaux forfaits...

Il y a des lieux, comme ca, que tout homme se doit d'éviter si il tient à sa vie : les plus connus sont Orléans et Orthez. Mais Orthez c'est plus simple : vu qu'aucune route n'y va, il faut vraiment le chercher pour s'y perdre.


----------



## tirhum (28 Avril 2006)

faut pas que tu viennes dans le Pays de Caux, toi !! :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (28 Avril 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des lieux, comme ca, que tout homme se doit d'éviter si il tient à sa vie : les plus connus sont Orléans et Orthez. Mais Orthez c'est plus simple : vu qu'aucune route n'y va, il faut vraiment le chercher pour s'y perdre.




Bon, je crois qu'il faudra que j'aille faire un tour à Orléans  (je suis curieux de naturel et je n'y ai encore jamais mis les pieds).

Orthez, j'y suis déjà passé.  Ils ont du enlever les routes depuis (encore que, atavisme lozérien aidant, je trouve souvent des routes qui ne sont pas vraiment supposées exister ))


----------



## quetzalk (28 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a quoi à Orléans ? la peste ? :mouais:



Non... il n'y a... RIEN à Orléans.

Enfin si, comme l'a dit l'Amok on enlève les jeunes filles dans les cabines d'essayage pour aller les vendre au Yemen avec des sous-marins planqués dans la Loire.

Les gens sont normaux : royalistes, obtus, ne portent pas de jean's, pratiquent la chasse à courre dans une forêt rigolotte aux allées qui se coupent à angles droits (cool !). Même les jeunes ? Y a PAS de jeunes à Orléans (ils sont enfermés à La Source, riante bourgade moche au milieu de rien).

Les commerçants sont normaux : ils ne disent pas bonjour. Si tu entres dans une boutique en disant "bonjour" ils ne répondent pas. Si tu dis "bonjour" avec le sourire ils appellent la police. Normal je te dis.

Les bars le soir... ah non ça y en n'a pas. 

Non vraiment c'est un coin qui reste très agréable à éviter. :mouais:


----------



## Vladrow (29 Avril 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Non... il n'y a... RIEN à Orléans.
> Les bars le soir... ah non ça y en n'a pas.



L'Absinthe. Bières  , crêpes, plats divers, jeux, concerts. Sort du lot; mais pas à Orléans à proprement parler,  en banlieue à Olivet, c'est peut être pour ça que c'est bien   .


----------



## Amok (29 Avril 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Les gens (...) pratiquent la chasse à courre dans une forêt rigolotte aux allées qui se coupent à angles droits (cool !).



Le principe en est simple : on lache un Suisse dans la forêt et on lui dit "cours !". Ensuite, on tire !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le principe en est simple : on lache un Suisse dans la forêt et on lui dit "cours !". Ensuite, on tire !




Nan, pas UN Suisse, une Suisse: Poule.... BANG


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Sinon pour la remarque d'Amok ayant vécu à Orléans un an, je suis d'avis aussi qu'on devrait exclure du forum ceux qui font le choix délibéré d'y résider ou d'y passer leurs loisirs.





			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Enfin si, comme l'a dit l'Amok on enlève les jeunes filles dans les cabines d'essayage pour aller les vendre au Yemen avec des sous-marins planqués dans la Loire.
> 
> Même les jeunes ? Y a PAS de jeunes à Orléans (ils sont enfermés à La Source, riante bourgade moche au milieu de rien).



je pense qu'on devrait quand même demander confirmation à Galatée...  

Si c'est le cas, faut vraiment qu'elle se barricade bien, genre "Nuits des Morts Vivants"... :affraid: :affraid:

_ps : je dis ça mais je ne suis jamais allé à Orléans... je ne suis même pas sûr que ça existe vraiment !_


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2006)

Tu as raison, Orléans est une légende urbaine: si tu vas à Orléans, une nuée de pucelles va te sauter dessus et tu seras condamné à errer les nuits de pleine lune à la recherche d'un pape perdu pour venger Jeanne la copine à Gaston



Pourquoi tant de haine?:love:


----------



## quetzalk (29 Avril 2006)

pour la culture générale de ceux qui voudraient en savoir plus sur la fabrique de rumeurs d'Orléans  

J'avais écouté un long et passionnant docu là-desus sur France Inter, malgré le fait qu'aucun rapport de police ne mentionne la moindre disparition à cette période, et que personne ne puisse citer le moindre nom ou prénom d'une disparue, 30 ans après la plupart des gens intérrogés pensent encore qu'il y a bien eu une "affaire" et qu'elle a été étouffée... 
En reprenant le déroulé des faits il semble que ce soit l'apparition des sous-marins dans la légende qui en a provoqué sa subite extinction, les gens se sentant tout pisseux à continuer de diffuser l'invraisemblable : c'était l'été et la Loire ne devait guère jauger plus de 50 centimètres de fond entre les bancs de sable... :love: 

Bon j'espère que quelqu'un a profité de la digression pour appeler son oncle préfet et faire sauter la prune au joubichou


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison, Orléans est une légende urbaine: si tu vas à Orléans, une nuée de pucelles va te sauter dessus



jusque là, ça me va bien ! :love: 

je pense même que je vais emmener Supermoquette avec moi (il s'inquiéterait trop pour sa filleule).

finalement, c'est une belle ville, non ?  Le paradis des martyrs sur Terre !! Yallaaaaaaa !! :love:     



			
				ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> et tu seras condamné à errer les nuits de pleine lune à la recherche d'un pape perdu pour venger Jeanne la copine à Gaston



non, je ne pense pas que je vais chercher un pape perdu, s'il est perdu, tant pis pour lui. Qu'il y reste et brûle aux enfers s'ils existent (j'ai mis un pluriel exprès). Rassure-toi, je leur lirais les passages du Baphomet de Pierre Klossowski où Friedrich Nietzche transformé en tamanoir fait du charme à Sainte-Thérèse... ça les calmera !!   

 Quetzalk ! 



			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'espère que quelqu'un a profité de la digression pour appeler son oncle préfet et faire sauter la prune au joubichou



Non, j'ai appelé mon cousin Lieutenant-Colonel de Gendarmerie (pour BackCat : ou presque ! ) pour qu'ils mettent en prison tout de suite ce dangereux personnage qui fait du trafic de pucelles entre le Lubérone t Orléans !


----------



## joubichou (29 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> jusque là, ça me va bien ! :love:
> 
> je pense même que je vais emmener Supermoquette avec moi (il s'inquiéterait trop pour sa filleule).
> 
> ...


P*TAIN je suis démasqué


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> P*TAIN je suis démasqué




Rends-toi FANTOMAS !!!


----------



## joubichou (29 Juin 2006)

finalement j'ai eu gain de cause,mes plaques ont bien été usurpées,et j'ai été remboursé de mes 135 


----------



## Amok (29 Juin 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> En reprenant le déroulé des faits il semble que ce soit l'apparition des sous-marins dans la légende qui en a provoqué sa subite extinction, les gens se sentant tout pisseux à continuer de diffuser l'invraisemblable : c'était l'été et la Loire ne devait guère jauger plus de 50 centimètres de fond entre les bancs de sable... :love:



Et les sous-marins plats ? Hein ?! Tu vois : vous n'êtes pas informés ! 


Jobichou :


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et les sous-marins plats ? Hein ?! Tu vois : vous n'êtes pas informés !
> 
> 
> Jobichou :


toi, on voit bien que tes sous informé, c'est pas jObichou mais Joubichou.

Et puis lui, il les a retrouvé ses clés. A ce prix là !


----------



## Amok (29 Juin 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> toi, on voit bien que tes sous informé, c'est pas jObichou mais Joubichou.
> 
> Et puis lui, il les a retrouvé ses clés. A ce prix là !



Je te signale à titre d'info, jeune nioub, que je fus à l'origine de Mackie, Web'O et autres raccourcis pseudomiques aujourd'hui passés dans le commun. Alors si je décide d'écrire Jobichou, c'est Jobichou !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je te signale &#224; titre d'info, jeune nioub, que je fus &#224; l'origine de Mackie, Web'O et autres raccourcis pseudomiques aujourd'hui pass&#233;s dans le commun. Alors si je d&#233;cide d'&#233;crire Jobichou, c'est Jobichou !



en ce qui me concerne, I *am ok* pour joubichaud


----------



## joubichou (29 Juin 2006)

donc désormais je m'appelle JOBICHOU,mais comment faire pour changer sur mon profil:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Amok (29 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> en ce qui me concerne, I *am ok* pour joubichaud



Mate ta date d'inscription, jeune branquignole : je te parle ici d'une époque où il y avait 100 inscrits sur Mac G !


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je te signale à titre d'info, jeune nioub, que je fus à l'origine de Mackie, Web'O et autres raccourcis pseudomiques aujourd'hui passés dans le commun. Alors si je décide d'écrire Jobichou, c'est Jobichou !




ah zut, le vieux croit  encore que c'est lui qui a tout fait... Doooooooc Dooooooocccc !! tu te dépêches de le ramener à l'hospice !!


----------



## Amok (29 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ah zut, le vieux croit  encore que c'est lui qui a tout fait... Doooooooc Dooooooocccc !! tu te dépêches de le ramener à l'hospice !!



Hé hé ! Pas tout, non, mais ca oui !  Note qu'il n'y a pas de quoi s'en vanter : c'était juste pour l'exemple !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mate ta date d'inscription, jeune branquignole : je te parle ici d'une époque où il y avait 100 inscrits sur Mac G !



Bon, écoute, papy, si tu promet de pas baver partout, on va t'organiser une belle commémo, avec les drapeaux, la gerbe de fleurs sur la tombe du posteur inconnu, et tout et tout !


----------



## joubichou (29 Juin 2006)

y'en a un qui ma trait&#233; de branquignolle atation chuis point commode comme gars,


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Hé hé ! Pas tout, non, mais ca oui !  Note qu'il n'y a pas de quoi s'en vanter : c'était juste pour l'exemple !



Hum,

maître, permettez une remarque, en toute humilité, bienveillante             
un pseudo est inattaquable, le votre ressemblerait à ... la charte! que je ne l'attaquerais pas. 

Bien à toi... 


:love:


----------



## tirhum (29 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je te signale &#224; titre d'info, jeune nioub, que je fus &#224; l'origine de Mackie, Web'O et autres raccourcis pseudomiques aujourd'hui pass&#233;s dans le commun. (...)


et donc ton pseudo en entier &#231;a donne quoi ?!.......  
tu t'es raccourci aussi ?!....


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> y'en a un qui ma traité de branquignolle atation chuis point commode comme gars,



Non non, c'est à moi qu'il causait, reprends donc un perniflard !


----------



## joubichou (29 Juin 2006)

ah bon  l'a eu chaud &#231;ui l&#224;!:mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> ah bon  l'a eu chaud çui là!:mouais: :mouais:



remarquez qu'avec le perniflard les radars font pas bon ménage.


----------



## joubichou (29 Juin 2006)

je ne conduis jamais sous l'emprise du Pèrniflard,c'est pour ça que je ne vais pas pouvoir accepter ton invitation,a moins que mon épouse m'emmene


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Hé hé ! Pas tout, non, mais ca oui !  Note qu'il n'y a pas de quoi s'en vanter : c'était juste pour l'exemple !




vla t'y pas qu'elle se l'pête l'amokette de Cadiz ?!!


----------



## Amok (30 Juin 2006)

jobichou a dit:
			
		

> ah bon  l'a eu chaud &#231;ui l&#224;!:mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Craquounette (30 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mate ta date d'inscription, jeune branquignole : je te parle ici d'une époque où il y avait 100 inscrits sur Mac G !





			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> et donc ton pseudo en entier ça donne quoi ?!.......
> tu t'es raccourci aussi ?!....



L'Amok il est tellement vieux qu'il est dans Wikipedia  

tirhum t'as l'explication du pseudo... Si Orléans n'est pas une ville sure, je ne sais pas si ce forum l'est plus après avoir lu ça... :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> L'Amok il est tellement vieux qu'il est dans Wikipedia



Bon, celà dit, arrêtez de vous moquer de l'âge de ce pauvre petit être sans défense, ça me gène un peu, _vu que j'ai bien dix ou quinze ans de plus que lui !_ 

:mouais:

:rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (30 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, celà dit, arrêtez de vous moquer de l'âge de ce pauvre petit être sans défense, ça me gène un peu, _vu que j'ai bien dix ou quinze ans de plus que lui !_



Tu as donc vécu avec les dinosaures ?


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juin 2006)

Pour rester dans le sujet...  j'en vois certains et _certaines_ qui se sont dores et d&#233;j&#224; fait flasher au RadarBan... Mal barr&#233; les amis...

Votre Majest&#233; est grande et alerte...  *

* j'ai bon l&#224;?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Tu as donc vécu avec les dinosaures ?



Effectivement, je n'ai pas connu l'ère des batraciens ... Moi 



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pour rester dans le sujet...  j'en vois certains et _certaines_ qui se sont dores et déjà fait flasher au RadarBan... Mal barré les amis...
> 
> Votre Majesté est grande et alerte...  *
> 
> * j'ai bon là?



Rhooo, de la part d'un ancien prélat ... Webo ... Enfin !


----------



## Craquounette (30 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, je n'ai pas connu l'&#232;re des batraciens ... Moi



Les batraciens (mais surtout -ciennes) sont tr&#232;s appr&#233;ci&#233;es au pays des "mangeurs de grenouilles" d'o&#249; leur survie assur&#233;e. Je fais partie d'un &#233;levage o&#249; la cuisse ferme est le ma&#238;tre mot  



			
				WebO a dit:
			
		

> Pour rester dans le sujet...  j'en vois certains et certaines qui se sont dores et d&#233;j&#224; fait flasher au RadarBan... Mal barr&#233; les amis...
> 
> Votre Majest&#233; est grande et alerte...  *
> 
> * j'ai bon l&#224;?



WebO WebO... T'en es rendu &#224; faire du l&#232;che... J'y crois pas... On aura tout vu... Tout se perd apparemment... Enfin, j'esp&#232;re qu'il restera un brin de lucidit&#233; &#224; notre anc&#234;tre pour qu'il savoure tes propos &#233;logieux (mais qui sonnent faux malheureusement) &#224; son &#233;gard


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juin 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> WebO WebO... T'en es rendu &#224; faire du l&#232;che... J'y crois pas... On aura tout vu... Tout se perd apparemment... Enfin, j'esp&#232;re qu'il reste un brin de lucidit&#233; &#224; notre anc&#234;tre pour qu'il savoure tes propos &#233;logieux (mais qui sonnent faux malheureusement) &#224; son &#233;gard


 
Je te rappelle, ch&#232;re voisine (...), que j'eu l'insigne honneur de partager le m&#234;me vestaire que l'Amok, et m&#234;me parfois plus*... Il nous arrivait ainsi d'&#233;changer nos soutanes, parfois par m&#233;garde, parfois par jeu: Sa Majest&#233; voulait absolument voir l'effet donn&#233; par le port d'une croix suisse dans le dos. L'effet sur la gent f&#233;minine &#233;tait alors &#233;loquent et imm&#233;diat lorsqu'il rev&#234;tait ladite soutane. Nul besoin de dire qu'il y prit go&#251;t, et testa ce subterfuge &#224; maintes reprises.

Cela n'est donc pas de la _l&#232;che (quoique, nous v&#238;mes parfois quelques nioubs s'accrocher et s'agiter vigoureusement &#224; la &#231;uisse de l'Amok)_, mais une compr&#233;hension mutuelle de tout les instants, l'un &#233;tant constamment au service de l'autre.

* la biens&#233;ance m'interdit d'en parler ici.

:love:


----------



## Amok (30 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, celà dit, arrêtez de vous moquer de l'âge de ce pauvre petit être sans défense, ça me gène un peu, _vu que j'ai bien dix ou quinze ans de plus que lui !_
> 
> :mouais:
> 
> :rateau:



Voilà... Un peu de vérité se lève sur l'horizon des forums...


----------



## Craquounette (30 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _quoique, nous vîmes parfois quelques nioubs s'accrocher et s'agiter vigoureusement à la *çuisse *de l'Amok_



Euh... çuisse ? je connais suisse ou cuisse... C'est quoi ce nouveau mot ?


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Voilà... Un peu de vérité se lève sur l'horizon des forums...




10 ou 15 ans près à vos âges revient à dire que l'un a vu disparaitre et s'épanouir (ce n'est pas antinomique) la Faune d'Ediacara tandis que l'autre a échappé à l'avalanche marneuse ayant fossilisé la faune de Burgess... 

  

:rateau:


----------



## Amok (30 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> 10 ou 15 ans près à vos âges revient à dire que l'un a vu disparaitre et s'épanouir (ce n'est pas antinomique) la Faune d'Ediacara tandis que l'autre a échappé à l'avalanche marneuse ayant fossilisé la faune de Burgess...
> 
> 
> 
> :rateau:



Et qu'en pense ton frère ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, cel&#224; dit, arr&#234;tez de vous moquer de l'&#226;ge de ce pauvre petit &#234;tre sans d&#233;fense, &#231;a me g&#232;ne un peu, _vu que j'ai bien dix ou quinze ans de plus que lui !_
> 
> :mouais:
> 
> :rateau:



Tu sais apr&#232;s tout le temps fait bien les choses, on n'en prend qu'un de plus chaque ann&#233;e


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et qu'en pense ton fr&#232;re ?




lequel ?!! 

celui qui a connu la Faune de Burgess ?!!  quel vieux con celui-l&#224; !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais apr&#232;s tout le temps fait bien les choses, on n'en prend qu'un de plus chaque ann&#233;e



Ne sois pas inqui&#232;te, je me sens tr&#232;s jeune, pis contrairement &#224; ce que pr&#233;tend Al&#232;m, ce n'est pas moi qui ai &#233;rig&#233; les stromatolithes !


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ne sois pas inqui&#232;te, je me sens tr&#232;s jeune, pis contrairement &#224; ce que pr&#233;tend Al&#232;m, ce n'est pas moi qui ai &#233;rig&#233; les stromatolithes !




bah non, puisque c'&#233;tait Amok !!      



     



d&#232;s qu'il y a &#233;rection, Amok pr&#233;tend que c'est pas sa Gr&#226;ce...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ne sois pas inqui&#232;te, je me sens tr&#232;s jeune, pis contrairement &#224; ce que pr&#233;tend Al&#232;m, ce n'est pas moi qui ai &#233;rig&#233; les stromatolithes !



Je dis &#231;a aujourd'hui et je te souhaite de le dire le aussi le 1/03   Pour le reste, au meilleur des cas dans 5 minutes il va te dire que tu es apparent&#233; &#224; touma&#239;


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je dis ça aujourd'hui et je te souhaite de le dire le aussi le 1/03   Pour le reste, au meilleur des cas dans 5 minutes il va te dire que tu es apparenté à toumaï


Toumaï est blonde et Pascal aime les jeux de mots laids. je vois pas le rapport  

B'jur ma reine


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je dis ça aujourd'hui et je te souhaite de le dire le aussi le 1/03   Pour le reste, au meilleur des cas dans 5 minutes il va te dire que tu es apparenté à toumaï



Ben tu sais, les stromatolithe, Ediacara et Burgess, à côté de ça, Toumaï, c'est un poussin de la dernière couvée, elle à entre 650 (Burgess) et 2500 (les stromatolithes) millions d'années de moins, hein !


----------



## macinside (2 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mate ta date d'inscription, jeune branquignole : je te parle ici d'une &#233;poque o&#249; il y avait 100 inscrits sur Mac G !



n'oublis pas que vis a vis de webo ou moi tu est un nioub


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> n'oublis pas que vis a vis de webo ou moi tu est un nioub



Vous oubliez tous [STYLE=Mackie's touch]"qu'ose &#224; me bien nez, l'avaleur n'a tant pas le nombreux des &#226;nes n&#233;s" ![/STYLE]


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2006)

A son &#226;ge l'oubli "it's a feature"


----------



## Amok (2 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> n'oublis pas que vis a vis de webo ou moi tu est un nioub


Vous je ne sais pas, mais perso les posts de Mackie sont un vrai bonheur, simple et sinc&#232;re, dont je ne me lasse pas ! :love:


----------

